
Procrastination - jamesbritt
http://youarenotsosmart.com/2010/10/27/procrastination/
======
ksmith107
I like the point this article made about planing ahead for your
procrastination, but I feel like this article could have given more reasons of
why to we procrastinate to help us battle it. Take brain brain fatigue as in
example. I know that im much less likely to procrastinate if i do things right
after I wake up and i have the energy to do things that I dont really want to
do.

